
Ask HN: Has Diigo gone bust? - alanfranzoni
I&#x27;ve been a loyal Diigo user since Delicious went awkward... Today I discovered their website - www.diigo.com - doesn&#x27;t work anymore (sometimes there&#x27;s a godaddy error), that most news on social website are between some months and some years (!) old, and that there&#x27;re just 5 employees on LinkedIn.<p>Somebody knows what&#x27;s happening? How could I find out?
======
Coldblackice
I noticed the same thing yesterday, but thought it was probably just routine
maintenance. When I saw that Diigo was still down this afternoon, that got me
worrying. I've also been worried that this may be a sign of them going under.

Diigo is still down for me, however. I haven't seen it up even once since
yesterday afternoon. Are you still able to access it?

~~~
alanfranzoni
It's working now, but i have backupped my links.

------
alanfranzoni
Now the website seems to work again... but the discovery I made about the
"social" and news part makes me nervous.

